# Lock car without arming alarm?



## wide_load (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone knows how to lock and 08 A3 without arming the alarm. 

Locking with the remote arms alarm. (Duh) 
Locking with just the key in the door arms alarm. 
Can't lock the car using the door buttons as the lock seems to be de-activated when the doors are open. 

Any ideas? Having some issues with the alarm going off randomly and hoping to get a good nights sleep without leaving the car unlocked.  

:beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

not 100% sure on this but there might be an option in VCDS to disable the alarm siren


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Remove front passenger wheel, remove liner, remove alarm speaker.


----------



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

Did you run a scan to see if there's anything being stored on why the alarm is going off or any faults? Might be easier to replace a faulty sensor or something than disable the alarm all together.


----------



## wide_load (Dec 6, 2005)

Plan is to read codes / fix the problem later this week. Just looking for a temporary fix while the car sits and waits and then while I wait for parts.... 

Pulling the plug to the siren would solve the noise, but don't think the battery or neighbours will like the car flashing its lights all night. :laugh: 

Anyone else find it kind of comical that you can't "just" lock the car. :laugh:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Unless you're worried about vandalism or someone with a roll-back truck taking it why not leave it unlocked. It can't be started without your key.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Not sure, but possibly: 

Immediately after locking with remote, press lock button again. 

Unlock with remote but don't open doors. Car will lock itself again but I'm not sure if the alarm activates. 

Lock car from inside and crawl out the rear hatch.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Check your hood latch switch, or possibly a low battery.... do a scan too.


----------



## wide_load (Dec 6, 2005)

MisterJJ said:


> Not sure, but possibly:
> 
> Immediately after locking with remote, press lock button again.
> 
> ...


 Car alarm arms again when the car automatically re-locks itself. Found that out at 2:15am today. :laugh: 

The hatch trick might work. Was hoping for something more convenient though...


----------



## wide_load (Dec 6, 2005)

bmw511 said:


> Check your hood latch switch, or possibly a low battery.... do a scan too.


 My guess was the rear hatch switch but I guess the hood latch could be a possibility too. Hopefully it will be semi easy to test w Vagcom. And the battery is new(ish) so I doubt its that. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Lock with the driver's door open. All doors except that one will lock and alarm will not arm.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

wide_load said:


> The hatch trick might work. Was hoping for something more convenient though...


 Can you take/post video if you go w/ the hatch method? Thx


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

This works with my b5.5 passat: close all doors except the front passenger. Use lock button on passenger door to lock doors, then close the passenger door. All doors should lock but I believe the alarm won't arm.


----------



## wide_load (Dec 6, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Can you take/post video if you go w/ the hatch method? Thx


I'll slap on the chest harness and the GOPRO and make clip or two. :laugh:



tripwalking said:


> This works with my b5.5 passat: close all doors except the front passenger. Use lock button on passenger door to lock doors, then close the passenger door. All doors should lock but I believe the alarm won't arm.


Hrmm... I am pretty sure I tried this but I'll try again just to make sure. :beer:


----------



## wide_load (Dec 6, 2005)

For those that are interested, the only way to lock the car without arming the alarm is:

Leave hatch open, get in car, shut all doors, lock doors, climb out hatch, close hatch.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

wide_load said:


> For those that are interested, the only way to lock the car without arming the alarm is:
> 
> Leave hatch open, get in car, shut all doors, lock doors, climb out hatch, close hatch.


No video, no proof


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

you also could have popped the hood and not fully close it to just lock the doors, that way you don't look foolish crawling through the car


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Or just take the hood switch off its bracket so people can't access your **** while you're sleepin.


----------

